
Show HN: Accurately measure how long a command takes to run - amrcdr
https://github.com/cdr/timer
======
smt88
tl;dr Just another attempt at the $1 million webpage. Not interesting in terms
of technology or marketing, and posted here to get our money.

~~~
ChrisGranger
I think you've posted this comment on the wrong article...

~~~
smt88
You are correct. I intended to post it on the article immediately preceding
it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23381260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23381260)

I can't edit or delete my comment now though.

